# Maltese Nightgown ... for us!



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I thought you all might want to know about this great flannel nightgown from Lanz ... it has Maltese puppies on it. I ordered one and it arrived today. It is really nice ... very heavy flannel, elastic on the cuffs and the puppies are *much cuter* than the pictures show. The only complaint I have is that it doesn't have pockets. But other than that... I love it!
Flannel Nightgowns | Lanz of Salzburg


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! I must have it! I love Lanz, too.

How does it run? True to size? I always find flannel shrinks quite a bit.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh wow, that is darling, I have never seen a night gown with malts on it before. I have found that their flannel is of such quailty that it does not shrink or that was the way it was, 15 years ago. Today may be a different story.......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> OMG! I must have it! I love Lanz, too.
> 
> How does it run? True to size? I always find flannel shrinks quite a bit.


It runs a little large ... I washed and dried it before putting it on and there is no shrinkage yet. I washed in cold water but dried on the regular setting. It's very cuddly and warm. The flannel is very lush. 

The top part fits nicely but the bottom part is quite full but I like it that way for sleeping comfort. If you're between sizes you may want to size down. 

I'm trying to find you a coupon code ... hang on ...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw that,did you get it at Vermont Country store? That's where I saw it.I always order a size up since flannel shrinks and I like it kinda big! I love that fabric!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> I saw that,did you get it at Vermont Country store? That's where I saw it.I always order a size up since flannel shrinks and I like it kinda big! I love that fabric!


Yes, the link is for Vermont Country Store.:thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I tried to get a coupon code for it but when I contacted them they said the one I used expired on 11/15.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I love it and may have to get one to donate to the Specialty raffle. I shop at the Vermont store, catalog, but never saw this. How fun. Thanks for sharing:aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> I thought you all might want to know about this great flannel nightgown from Lanz ... it has Maltese puppies on it. I ordered one and it arrived today. It is really nice ... very heavy flannel, elastic on the cuffs and the puppies are *much cuter* than the pictures show. The only complaint I have is that it doesn't have pockets. But other than that... I love it!
> Flannel Nightgowns | Lanz of Salzburg


 
What I've done is since it's very full at the bottom,I take in the side seams,from the bottom ,upwards. I assume it has side seams... ,taper it, going up,sew it back together and take the piece cut out and make pockets trimmed in lace. And sew them on the front. 
I put pockets in lots of things that way. It's really easy. Sometimes there's enough fabric on the inside of the yoke too. I'd try the skirt though. I can sketch something up if it seems confusing. If that's too much you can always find some blue flannel that's close in colour and sew pockets on the front.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> What I've done is since it's very full at the bottom,I take in the side seams,from the bottom ,upwards. I assume it has side seams... ,taper it, going up,sew it back together and take the piece cut out and make pockets trimmed in lace. And sew them on the front.
> I put pockets in lots of things that way. It's really easy. Sometimes there's enough fabric on the inside of the yoke too. I'd try the skirt though. I can sketch something up if it seems confusing. If that's too much you can always find some blue flannel that's close in colour and sew pockets on the front.


I can't sew a thing.. no talent for sewing at all.The gown fits just perfectly though, so thank goodness .. no need for alterations. And I can live without pockets! I was just surprised they didn't include them.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh that is lovely! I'll bet it will feel good to snuggle into on a cold night.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

page 45 of the last holiday Vermont Country Store catalogue.... I saved it for later....Call them and ask if they'd donate? Maybe they would...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I love it and may have to get one to donate to the Specialty raffle. I shop at the Vermont store, catalog, but never saw this. How fun. Thanks for sharing:aktion033:


Yes, it would be perfect for the raffle. Like Michelle said, I bet they'd donate. Don't take no for an answer!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If I got the nightgown my DH would have me sleeping in the next room. :angry: It's enough he's got a real Maltese pushing him out of the bed...this would be bad for him to see multiple malts. :HistericalSmiley:
The Vermont Country store is right in my neck of the woods in Vermont. I think the HQ is further north but the one in Weston is about a half hour from my house. The place is a riot. They have EVERYTHING. You feel like you've been through a time machine. They're pretty charitable in the VT community but they might be good about rescue...dogs are everywhere in VT. First greeting at my DS school when we lived there was a dog, then another, followed by a cat IN the school


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> If I got the nightgown my DH would have me sleeping in the next room. :angry: It's enough he's got a real Maltese pushing him out of the bed...this would be bad for him to see multiple malts. :HistericalSmiley:
> The Vermont Country store is right in my neck of the woods in Vermont. I think the HQ is further north but the one in Weston is about a half hour from my house. The place is a riot. They have EVERYTHING. You feel like you've been through a time machine. They're pretty charitable in the VT community but they might be good about rescue...dogs are everywhere in VT. First greeting at my DS school when we lived there was a dog, then another, followed by a cat IN the school


LOL! Yep, it might be a bit much but for those cold Vermont nights it would be perfect! :innocent:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love this nightgown! I have pajama pants w/animals on them (frogs, bears, etc) and hubby makes fun of me everytime I wear them. I think he would torture me if I got this nightgown! Hmm...I think I'll torture him anyway LOL! It's adorable Sher!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes cute but I must confess I have one with all pandas over it....lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh that is adorable, Sher :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, I order from them all the time.......love their nightgowns!!! I'll bet it is like stepping back in time~~~would love to see the store.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sher -- of course, I must have one too.

I can just see all of us at a slumber party -- dressed in our matching maltese nightgowns with millions of white fluffs running around. What fun!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sher -- of course, I must have one too.
> 
> I can just see all of us at a slumber party -- dressed in our matching maltese nightgowns with millions of white fluffs running around. What fun!!!!


Too bad nationals is in the Spring. A little too warm in Texas for flannel then. What fun a slumber party in Maltese nightgowns would be!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I showed it to Al,he laughed and said too bad they didn't have it in jammies for guys,he'd wear the since not all the Malts look like girls...
He wears Joe Boxer smiley stuff and Grinch jammies so he'd wear them.
I might have to get it in a 3X to have enough fabric to make some jammies out of them...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Uh oh ... I just found another one ... The pups are not dressed up like the other one but here's another choice and it's way less $$

Product: Lanz® Brushed Flannel Gown - Blue Puppy


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's a link to bigger piccies,it's a lighter shade of blue but the fluffs still look like Malts. This one's on Ebay. It's more on Ebay though!

LANZ OF SALZBURG WINTER PUPPY Flannel Nightgown XL 1X - eBay (item 230545227569 end time Nov-30-10 12:15:56 PST)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=230545227569


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Vermont Country Store, where I purchased the gown, has 15% off today only .... Friday, Nov. 26.
Code is: PFBFXM*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> Uh oh ... I just found another one ... The pups are not dressed up like the other one but here's another choice and it's way less $$
> 
> Product: Lanz® Brushed Flannel Gown - Blue Puppy


awwh that is also adorable. I had to enlarge and zoom in the image; looks like Snowy and Crystal maltese dogs in their summer/puppy cuts :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Adorable, Sher! :wub: Thanks for posting this...


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> If I got the nightgown my DH would have me sleeping in the next room. :angry: It's enough he's got a real Maltese pushing him out of the bed...this would be bad for him to see multiple malts. :HistericalSmiley:
> The Vermont Country store is right in my neck of the woods in Vermont. I think the HQ is further north but the one in Weston is about a half hour from my house. The place is a riot. They have EVERYTHING. You feel like you've been through a time machine. They're pretty charitable in the VT community but they might be good about rescue...dogs are everywhere in VT. First greeting at my DS school when we lived there was a dog, then another, followed by a cat IN the school


:HistericalSmiley:
I hear that Susan!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Really cute gown. I wonder if I would get enough use out of it. Last winter was on the cold side, but usually it's too hot here to wear flannel. I may have to order it anyway. I love it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

revakb2 said:


> Really cute gown. I wonder if I would get enough use out of it. Last winter was on the cold side, but usually it's too hot here to wear flannel. I may have to order it anyway. I love it.


Reva, I am so hot-natured and usually sleep in a lightweight cotton gown but I have slept in this every night since I got it and for some reason it just keeps me comfortably warm, yet not hot. I don't know why that is!! But I love it. 

It's cuddly and comfy and best of all it has the cutest little Malts on it!! (I ordered a 2nd one today :brownbag: since I had the 15% off coupon ... see a few posts up where I posted the info ... it's good for today only.)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, Sher, for the link! I placed my order! The gentleman who took my order said that they were getting an unusual large amount of orders on the gown. No need to wonder why that would be ... thanks to SM members. :HistericalSmiley: 

On another note, we love the sugar plums we order from the the Vermont Country Store. A nice touch to place in Christmas stockings or under loved one's pillows.

Thank you again, Sher!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

How cute!!


----------

